# Pulled Pork Smoke Time Poll...



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2012)

I am sure there are as many ways to Smoke Pulled Pork as there are members. Different Times, Temps, Foil, No Foil, Spritz, Mop, Inject, Plain and Brine. These are all more advanced techniques and Tweeks we have done over time. What I am looking for is...Based on a Plain, Rub only, Refer to Smoker, at a Temp range of 225-250*F, Foil at IT 165*F, then back in to IT 205*F...How many Hours per Pound is most accurate to go by...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Jul 16, 2012)

I will let you know next week :). trying my first pulled pork and look forward to time ideas myself.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 16, 2012)

I figure 1.5 to 2 hours per pound. :biggrin:

~Martin :wink:


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 16, 2012)

JJ, I guess I should have read your post before I voted. I don't foil so my times might be longer. I did two 9# boston butts and they went 19 hours at 230* (average), then I did two 9# pork picnics and they went 22 hours at 230*. I think the picnics took longer because of the bigger bone in them, just guessing there. I would rather plan on a little more time to make sure they get done than have it come up late.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I figure 1.5 to 2 hours per pound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  There's one in every crowd...There just seems to be a lot of Newbies that read the Pulled Pork Sticky, follow it, then Post in Panic because the Smoke time is running over. Was wondering if there was a consensus on Smoke time and maybe an update to the Sticky is in order...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 16, 2012)

They also need to know the "stall" varies with each piece of meat, and other factors (weather, altitude etc) contribute to the amount of time it takes to smoke a pork butt. The biggest thing PATIENCE...IMHO!


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 16, 2012)

1.5 seems pretty reasonable foiled and 2 hours without foil. Like Alesia said, each piece of meat will vary so pad your time by at least a couple hours. You can always hot hold them in the oven or rest them in a cooler lined with towels if you get done early.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2012)

I would like to get more responses but it does seem like it is better to err on the side of caution and plan on 2hrs/Lb no matter what you like, foil or not...JJ


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 16, 2012)

Appox 2 hrs per pound worked for me on my first pp, I left it unfoiled the entire time an opened the pit just long enough for an hourly spritz with apple juice.

Little over 8-1/2 lb butt, took about 16:25 hrs to at pit temp 225* to an IT of 205.  Double wrapped and let stand for 2 hrs then pulled.

I have to admit, it was great!!


----------



## dewetha (Jul 16, 2012)

what effect would it have to cook at 275?  it should cut down time. hopefully not at the expense of flavor.


----------



## danbono (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All I just had a 5.5 Boston Butt bone in, go 16 hrs in the smoker, only smoke for 4 hrs, then 2 more in the oven.

Here is the post. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124913/boston-butt-bone-in-16-5hrs-and-still-cooking

Dan


----------



## spoolinaz (Jul 16, 2012)

The majority of mine have gone 15 hours. I usually do 10+ lb butts. Higher temps will yield quicker cooks, but only if you hold a higher temp the whole time. Cranking it up at the stall won't help you much. Also, humidity in your smoker will play a part in it too  The higher it is, longer the cook _should_ take. The biggest thing to consider when cooking at higher temps is the makeup of your rub. If it has alot of refined sugar in it, it may burn while the meat is cooking.


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Did a 6.5# butt Saturday, 45 minutes out of the fridge and put in at 5:00 AM @ 230 degrees it took exactly 6 hours to hit 165, double wrapped and lowered temp to 225, hit 205 @ 5:30 PM. 12.5 hours more or less for 6.5 pounds. Pretty close to 2 hours/lb. Your mileage will vary....


----------



## harleysmoker (Jul 16, 2012)

I did a 7 lb. Butt on my Weber Kettle Friday. It took just over 13 hours to get to 205*, no foil time. It stalled at 170* for about 1 1/2 hours, then slowly went up 1* every 10-11 minutes until finished.

 I should add that my grill temps were around 250* most of the cook. I closed the bottom vent if it went above, so 230-250*


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 16, 2012)

I plan 2 hrs per lb and add 2 hrs to the total as a "fudge factor".  I plan an 8# butt to take 18 hrs at 225 - 250*.  If it's done sooner I foil, wrap in a towel and place in a faux cambro to wait until I am ready.


----------



## ewetho (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't know. I used Jeff's "Mistake" method with a thermometer and the rest is waiting for it.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know this is slightly off topic, but it does and can have some input into cook times for your pork, but I would greatly suggest a bump in the old slow 'n low temp of 225 up to a heartier 250.  We're only talking 25 degrees, not moving all the way to a hot 'n fast, 300+, just a gentle bump to 250.  You will lose nothing as far as tenderness or smoke ring or flavor, but will knock some time off the cook.  I do everything at 250, briskets, ribs, pork, chicken (don't eat the skin, so I could care less that it's rubbery).  I have done cooks at 225, and also at 275, but for my experience, 250 is where I'm shooting for.  Just my .02...Now, back on topic...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2012)

All input is welcome Bruno. I plan on playing with the 250* point in some future smokes...JJ


----------



## bbqbear (Aug 20, 2013)

So help me out, what time should I put in 2- 8 pound butts to eat at five o'clock in the afternoon, at a smoke temp. of 250F?


----------



## heyer5 (Aug 20, 2013)

bbqbear said:


> So help me out, what time should I put in 2- 8 pound butts to eat at five o'clock in the afternoon, at a smoke temp. of 250F?


5 PM is 17 hours from midnight, 2 8#ers, 2 hours a pound, 16 hours.  Start the pit early, get the meat on by 10 PM, and give yourself some wiggle room the next day.


----------



## novadoc (Aug 22, 2013)

I am currently smoking 4x11# and 2x8# butts in my mes40
It is a lot of meat but even with this load I can still average 2 hours/#

With the smaller ones are on the top rack they cook slightly slower which makes them hit foiling temp at the same time as the larger ones

*average 2 hours per pound but I always buffer an extra half hour just in case I get a tough butt


----------



## hb99 (May 9, 2014)

My smoking times for butts (between 7-8#) has been under 1 hour per pound at 250 with a final 200F IT.

I smoked one today in 6 hours (7.72# boneless).  The one prior was done in 28 minutes per pound, but it was only a 4#er.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2014)

HB99 said:


> My smoking times for butts (between 7-8#) has been under 1 hour per pound at 250 with a final 200F IT.
> 
> I smoked one today in 6 hours (7.72# boneless). The one prior was done in 28 minutes per pound, but it was only a 4#er.


What kind of Thermometer are you using to measure chamber temp? You may be running hotter than you think.This can also happen in tightly sealed smokers that retain a lot of moisture but these times are very unusual for steady 250° smokes...JJ


----------



## hb99 (May 10, 2014)

I have a WSM and mostly rely on the dome therm that came with it.

For measuring meat temps I use a:

1)  Steak Station digital meat therm.  This has 4 probes.  The temp ranges are indicated by little squares.  There are 3 groups of 3 squares indicating temp ranges:  115-125 (rare), 135-145 (med), and 155-170 (well done).  Each square lights up when the temp is reached (a plateau is a better description).  I know this probe is for steaks and is limited (170), but this is how I use it:  

I place all 4 probes through a potato and set it on the grate.  I smoke the butt for 2 hours.  I plug the probes into the reader then into the meat.  For the 3rd time using this, the initial temp has always been at least 135.  Then all I do is monitor the dome temp and the squares.  I've done many steaks with this and they are always on the low side of being done (as anticipated/desired) so I wait until the last square lights up (170).  Then I use one of the other probes (listed below) to verify 160 (or better) has been reached before foiling/panning.  Then I remove the probes because they are no longer any use to me.

2)  Range Master digital BBQ Fork and Probe therm.  This measures temps, but also indicates rare, med rare, med, and well done based on the temp.  As the temp rises it starts beeping at the higher end of the well done range (171-199).

3)  Taylor TruTemp Instant Read digital therm.  I calibrated this one in boiling water and it is within 1 degree of the Range Master.

I purchased these long before ever thinking about smoking.  I've owned both of these for a year or more.

I do plan on getting a Maverick E783 sometime in the future (maybe the future is nw...where have I heard that before??  Hmmm).  While I hate ordering things on-line I just might have to break down (one more time) and be done with it.

I admit that people need to be anal about some things in life...and IMO, making great BBQ would qualify.  So, I'm pretty sure I got this/a process down that works for me.

Any opinions are welcomed.  Thanks for your concern.

Bill


----------



## hb99 (May 10, 2014)

One other thing I forgot to mention...I don't use water in the pan.

I know, I know...after all my research on the subject the only concensus I come up with is there is no concensus on it.  Meaning, it's a toss up, about 50/50.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2014)

Those are some really nice therms your are measuring your meat temps with and have no doubt they are accurate. The thermometer I was questioning the accuracy of is the WSM lid therm. These type of Bi-metal therms are notorious for being 50 to 100 degrees off. Additionally the Temp in the lid and the temp at the grate, where the meat is, can be very different as well.

What you got going is great, saves a lot of time adding wood. I am just saying that of the thousands of posts of smoking Butt, 30-60 minute per pound cook times at 250°F are unheard of.

It is not my intent to insult you or say you are making this up so please don't be offended...JJ


----------



## cliffcarter (May 10, 2014)

HB99 said:


> My smoking times for butts (between 7-8#) has been under 1 hour per pound at 250 with a final 200F IT.
> 
> I smoked one today in 6 hours (7.72# boneless). The one prior was done in 28 minutes per pound, but it was only a 4#er.





Chef JimmyJ said:


> What kind of Thermometer are you using to measure chamber temp? You may be running hotter than you think.This can also happen in tightly sealed smokers that retain a lot of moisture but these times are very unusual for steady 250° smokes...JJ


I agree with *Chef JimmyJ*, if you're getting done in less than an hour per pound then you are cooking at a temp much higher than 250°.

I routinely cook butts hot and fast, 300° gets me to about 50 minutes per pound. 250° is more likely to give you a cook time ratio of 1.5 hours per pound. My last butt was a 9+ pounder that got cooked at 325° and was done in 6 hours.

I know that this is an old thread(if you consider 2 years to be old, compared to some of the truly ancient threads that get resurrected here at SMF
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






), perhaps you can start over with your poll to include a hot and fast option because I know that more than a few of us no longer cook big cuts like butts low and slow.JM2C.


----------



## hb99 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks.

It doesn't bother me since I've only had success (so far), it's just the research and posts indicate smoking times should be longer.

I'm still clinging to the fact that my shoulders are smaller, therefore not as thick.

I currently have 3 in the freezer ((7-8#, Hormel from Aldi's) and picked up some fresh ones this morning.  Oddly, they are less than 3# each.  My wife asked for a 7-8# and the butcher (@ Fareway) said he could give her 3 to get to 7#.  She only got the 2.

Now, what perplexes me (quite a bit) is when I see posts where people have shoulders that are up into the 10# range.

If you guys think I'm running too hot then maybe I should start using water in the pan...then again, you can't argus with success.  ; ' )

Thanks for your time.

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2014)

You are happy with what you are getting so there is no reason to mess with your procedure. It would just be fun to hear what the smoker temp is at the grate. That Maverick is nice and will give all the details...JJ


----------

